# HDVR2 wont power up - just 2 beeps



## WalkGood (Nov 18, 2006)

My Hughes HDVR2 froze sometime overnight. No buttons on remote nor on the box would do anything. I unplugged and waited a few minutes. Plugged back in.

Got the "powering up " message. Back fan turns. I can hear what I think is the hard drive powering up. The whine increases in pitch for maybe 4 seconds, then it stops. Then I get two medium length beeps. And then it tries to spin up again, with two beeps and it continues. After the 2nd or 3rd attempt to spin up I get just one beep. Then the cycle continues with two beeps always for a few more times. Than nothing, just the back exhaust fan turns with no other activity. Just that "powering up" message.

Maybe it is the capacitor problem on the power supply?

I did do a search here, but did not see any posts about beeps on power up that goes no where.

What should be my next step to fix this? There are some TiVo'd shows that I want.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds more like a hard drive problem. The beeps could be from the drive itself trying to restart.

If the drive is toast there's probably no way to recover those recordings. Check out the resources here ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------

